# BMI and obesity: Where are you on the UK fat scale?



## Matt Cycle (Apr 25, 2018)

The majority of adults in the UK are overweight or obese according to national health surveys, yet research suggests we are a country in denial about our weight.

Use this calculator to find out your own body mass index (BMI) and see how you compare with the rest of the nation. You will also get tips from health experts and useful links to information on how to improve your health.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43697948


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 25, 2018)

I am around the 25 mark, which is the high end of normal.  This actually confused my DSN as she thought my weight was excellent at around 12.5 stone.


----------



## kentish maid (Apr 25, 2018)

My BMI is 24.2, which is lower than the average for women of my age. To get to the low end of normal I would have to lose another 15 kilos !!!!


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 25, 2018)

In the healthy zone, yay! I am one of those (probably annoying) people who always struggled to gain weight whilst seeming to eat a lot, in my 20s my BMI was about 17-18. My weight has gone up a few kg since I started on a pump in November, I suspect I was never really taking enough basal before that (because of hypos in the night) but was probably peeing out sugar at other times. Hopefully my new weight is stable now and won't just keep going up!


----------



## Martin Canty (Apr 25, 2018)

Hmmmm.... 23.1


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 25, 2018)

kentish maid said:


> My BMI is 24.2, which is lower than the average for women of my age. To get to the low end of normal I would have o lose another 15 kilos !!!!


Snap @kentish maid! But for me it puts me towards the top of 'healthy'. Apparently 5-6 kilos would get me into the middle of the 'healthy' band, but I've not been that weight since I was a teenager!


----------



## Robin (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm around 22.5. Just before diagnosis, I'd dropped to nearly a stone lighter than I am now, and everyone said how skinny and Ill I was looking, even though my BMI was still around 20, so I'm taking it that I don't need to be at the bottom end of 'normal'.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 25, 2018)

My BMI is currently 20.55, and normally somewhere between about 20 and 20.75.

I've never been skinny (except when I was DKA and my BMI was 18.5 and dropping rapidly), but I don't really put weight on - if I sit around eating cake, pudding, pizza, and wheaten bread all day I can just about get my BMI up to 23.03 (that's the highest it's ever been, after I spent 18 months being given a very unhealthy diet not of my chosing) but it does take quite a lot of overeating and underexercising to get there.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Apr 25, 2018)

Thinking about it, we've talked about this before on this forum, and it might be better for most of us to look at body fat calculator rather than at BMI - being apple rather than pear shaped my body fat level is a lot less good than my BMI - it's acceptable, but I would love to get it down to fitness level, if I could do that without going underweight! 

http://www.bmi-calculator.net/body-fat-calculator/


----------



## Heath o (Apr 26, 2018)

My BMI is 36 but probably fitter and healthier than the person behind it,lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 26, 2018)

I am spot on the 25 which I consider a significant improvement from the 38 I was in September of last year.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 26, 2018)

There was a good programme on TV last nt. Newcastle Can Hugh Stanley Whit install.


----------



## Amigo (Apr 26, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> There was a good programme on TV last nt. Newcastle Can Hugh Stanley Whit install.



? 

Do you mean Hugh Fearnley-Whittingstall?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes it was good prog.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2018)

Benny G said:


> It's funny, type 2 with poor control weight goes on, with good control the weight comes back off again.
> Type 1 with poor control the weight comes off, with good control weight goes up.
> 
> My BMI 20.6


I've read a few times in the past the theory that weight gain in Type 2 is due to diabetes, not a cause of it. The theory goes that things start to go a bit wrong with the metabolism, insulin resistance develops, pancreas produces more insulin to try and overcome it, greater propensity for fat to be laid down due to high levels of insulin circulating, insulin resistance increases - and so on  With Type 1 a lack of insulin causes fat and muscle tissue to be burned for energy, with glucose being flushed out through the system, and consequent weight loss. My BMI was 17.1 at diagnosis 

(I'm sure you know this @Benny G, just wanted to clarify for those who aren't aware of the differences )


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 27, 2018)

Benny G said:


> It's funny, type 2 with poor control weight goes on, with good control the weight comes back off again.
> Type 1 with poor control the weight comes off, with good control weight goes up.
> 
> My BMI 20.6


True Benny.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 27, 2018)

Question is; do you measure yourself with or without clothing?  Because my understanding is that BMI itself assumes no clothing 

Of course, they always measure me dressed at my GP, but if they comment on the BMI I generally comment on the inaccuracy of the measurement.

I think I was somewhere between 24 and 25 last time I got done.  I don't tend to worry about it too much myself.


----------



## Lanny (Apr 27, 2018)

@Mark T, it would be rather inconvenient to measure in your birthday suit when not alone!  Best do THAT at home!  As I (in italics) do on Monday mornings!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 27, 2018)

It seems the BBC have posted a follow up after people were whinging about it.  One of which is 'what about rugby players and certain athletes as they'd be classed as obese using the BMI measurement.'  Apparently this applies to less than 1% of the population. 

Shocking statistics though.  19.4 - (lower end of) healthy weight and I'm in a minority apparently.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43895508


----------



## trophywench (Apr 27, 2018)

Well I'm 26.2 - which though 'overweight' and I agree with that - apparently it's far better than the majority of wimmin my age.

Bearing in mind I'm far from happy with my weight, does that mean most ladies my age are also unhappy?  I think, not.

Keep hoping my knee makes a wonderful recovery and spurs me on to move more - but seems fairly unlikely TBH.  I cannot actually 'walk briskly' now even.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 28, 2018)

Its worth getting your BMI checked.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Apr 28, 2018)

Mine came out at 31 so obese but I knew that anyway. But my 6ft plus bodybuilding son also comes out as obese because of his muscle. So not always an accurate measure. In my case it is though. But I have lost 1st this year and aim to lose another 2 by the end of the year. Will still have about 1/2 stone to lose to get to DNs target weight. But will hopefully lose that beginning of next year as she gave me about 18 months to lose it from my March 18 appointment.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 29, 2018)

Keep going & good luck GL


----------

